# The strange business of sharing a bike ride with someone using an electric bike



## randynewmanscat (8 Jan 2019)

Rubbish title but the best I could manage. A friend brought his electric bike over at the end of last summer. There is no cut off for assistance and if I remember correctly the thing has a motor in excess of 400W so it is quite fast.
So for the first time in my life I went out on a ride with my riding partner using an ebike, I doubt it is something I will repeat. I use a circuit of small lanes round and through the forest I live in, there is a descent to the river and a few undulations, about 180 metres total climb and 25km for the circuit. 
We set off the easy way saving the climb from the river until last and the first thing I noticed was the sound. His bike being a utility/mountain bike has fairly fat tyres and of course they make some noise, add to that the sound of the motor, it was noisy. 
He sat on my wheel for a while before he rode alongside when he realised there was no traffic, it is remote countryside here. 
About 5km in I began to feel irritated at the smug face and total lack of effort on his part which caused me to put some serious effort in from then on. It might have helped if he had at least pretended to pedal the thing. It took about a minute to realise that psychological warfare by half-wheeling was a useless tactic, he would just twist the throttle ever so slightly.
My friend smokes and he could only have annoyed me more if he had lit up and puffed away on a cig in an affected manner while sat bolt upright alongside. I lost him on the descent to the river as he is a timid descender, I waited for him while sweating profusely from the heat and the effort. 
We set off again along the valley before turning for home up the long drag from the river and I thought to show him the inferiority of his transport. I shook him off on the steepest section but sure enough he was back with me when the gradient slackened, as though he had a rubber band attached to the carrier of my bike. We arrived at mine and he told me how much he enjoyed the ride as I dripped sweat and got my breathing under control. After that I sent him out to enjoy some of the forest tracks on his own and cycling for me was off the menu for the rest of his stay. 
When I ride with others I'm not combative, I used to be but all rides ended up as a race. However, riding with someone who has a motor brought out the worst in me. 
Have you been foolish enough to go on a ride with someone who is riding an ebike and if so did you enjoy the ride?


----------



## confusedcyclist (8 Jan 2019)

Take him further than his battery will permit next time, then watch him puff up hill on that bike from hell


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jan 2019)

Sorry that you were upset, but I cannot see any reason or you to be, looks like you spoilt a nice ride for yourself.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jan 2019)

Phaeton said:


> looks like you spoilt a nice ride for yourself.


It does look that way. No mention of the e-powered friend bating you into a race Randy?

I'm capable of being quick on a good day and can climb ok for a largish bloke (without e-power assistance). If you were out for a ride with me would you still find it necessary to always be on the front and be first up every hill?

I suppose I would find the motor noise annoying after only a short while, especially in what sounds like such a tranquil location. Even the sound of the noisy freehub on my latest bike gets on my nerves and as soon as the opportunity arises to replace the wheels I will be going for as near to silent freewheel as I can find (Shimano).


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Jan 2019)

Just relish the fact you had a much better workout than he did.


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Jan 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Sorry that you were upset, but I cannot see any reason or you to be, looks like you spoilt a nice ride for yourself.


It is difficult to explain and I am not even sure what the irritation was caused by, it was like having some infernal machine along with me, some sort of cheating going on. When I was young and raced I would occasionally have a moped riding friend pace me on time trial routes, I had no problem with that (i should add that this was out of competition days!). I asked him to help out and somehow with an engine involved it was different. 


confusedcyclist said:


> Take him further than his battery will permit next time, then watch him puff up hill on that bike from hell


I thought about that for a return match but the battery is huge and he carries a spare, also I would have felt cruel and ended up riding home to get my car and pick him up.


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Jan 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> Just relish the fact you had a much better workout than he did.


I did that, I use Memory-Map on my phone and that ride was the quickest time for last year of that circuit.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jan 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> some sort of cheating going on.


Sorry but that's your problem, you also say you raced, you are competitive, some poor souls can't help it, best tell him you it's your football & if he wants to come out again he has to follow your rules. Then think how silly that sounds


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I'm capable of being quick on a good day and can climb ok for a largish bloke (without e-power assistance). If you were out for a ride with me would you still find it necessary to always be on the front and be first up every hill?


No I gave up half-wheeling and other such intimidations a lifetime ago and just take my turn at the front when I am out with the local club veterans. From being annoyingly competitive as a young man to mister old and affable on the bike.


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Jan 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Sorry but that's your problem, you also say you raced, you are competitive, some poor souls can't help it, best tell him you it's your football & if he wants to come out again he has to follow your rules. Then think how silly that sounds


If you have not tried it you should, it is just weird. If you rode with me you would not encounter half-wheeling or other tormenting nonsense, only on that day did I find myself feeling some edge of competition against some contraption, not against my friend. There is a scene in a film, it could be "Postmans Knock" where Spike Milligan takes on an automated mail sorter by hand sorting into the frames, that is the nearest I can think of to the irrational irritation it caused. Along with the zzz,zzz,zzz noise.


----------



## Globalti (8 Jan 2019)

I simply would not put myself in the position. It's the cycling equivalent of taking on the playground bully and his mates.


----------



## AyJay (8 Jan 2019)

I have been out with a friend on an ebike. I had no problem at all. Yes he was quicker uphill but on the flat was OK and downhill I was a lot quicker.
He has a mountain bike style bike with the motor cutting out at 15mph. He was considerate of me uphill as I was with him downhill.
I am happy to go out together in the future. Companionship not competition is our motto I guess.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jan 2019)

AyJay said:


> He was considerate of me uphill as I was with him downhill.


I don't understand that at all, but then again I only go out with family, on hills either up or down we make our own way up/down then we wait for each other if neccessary.


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Jan 2019)

I've been on rides with e-bike equipped people a few times. I think in all cases they'd not be there were it not for the motorised assistance so on that basis their having an e-bike was a 'win'. Leaving aside the noise - which I can see might be annoying, though I didn't find it so - I don't see why I would need to choose to be annoyed / irritated / negatively affected. Quite the reverse in fact: I remember drafting @Pale Rider for several kilometres of flattish road, directly into a headwind, on one of @ColinJ 's forum rides and that was a very positive thing indeed :-) 

So, yes, I've enjoyed rides which included e-bike users and imagine I shall again :-)


----------



## Hopey (8 Jan 2019)

Similar experience, but mines was very positive. I used to ride to work with my wife until she got pregnant again - she was on an ebike. 

I was stuck behind her up most steep/long hills as she was able to effortlessly speed ahead, but her low gearing meant that I was steaming ahead on the straights and downhills. 

I didn't care what bike she was using, it was just so nice to ride with her. She sold it due to being pregnant, but I'd absolutely let her buy another if it got us riding together again. 

Besides; everyone knows that an ebike is the gateway drug into real riding.


----------



## rivers (8 Jan 2019)

I ride with my wife on occasion and she has an e-bike. But she's more of a pootler, so the e-bike is great. I can ride at what I refer to as a sociable pace (14mph-ish), and she doesn't feel like she's pushing it at that pace. Win-win for all. Although, if I am on my carbon bike, I do race her uphill. Sometimes I win, sometimes she does.


----------



## further (8 Jan 2019)

Hi what is half wheeling ?


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Jan 2019)

further said:


> Hi what is half wheeling ?



Overlapping wheels - the front wheel of the rider behind overlapping your rear wheel.

This tends to cause you to speed up, the rider behind does the same, and you have a vicious circle - any notion of smooth and steady progress is lost.

Even more irritating if there's more than two of you.

The impact of the half wheeler is transferred down the line, spoiling the ride for everyone.

You might think the rider being half wheeled could simply ignore the half wheeler, but that is surprisingly difficult.


----------



## further (8 Jan 2019)

Thanks, never heard it before and I have been riding bikes since1956.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Jan 2019)

further said:


> Thanks, never heard it before and I have been riding bikes since1956.



It's of most relevance to brisk, road club riding.

If you are bowling along at 8-10mph on a cycle path with the wife and kids, half wheeling doesn't really apply.

But it does make a difference if you are in a tight group trying to maintain 15mph or more on the road.


----------



## further (8 Jan 2019)

That's why I have not heard of it, never belonged to a club.


----------



## mustang1 (8 Jan 2019)

Would be hilarious if he was chatting to you all way up the hill while you was panting for breath!

I'd be completely fine with an e-bike friend beating me up the hills, or vice versa But I'm just not competitive .


----------



## mustang1 (8 Jan 2019)

The way I deal with half wheelers is slow right down until they get annoyed that I'm not going fast enough then I get in front of them and repeat the process.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Jan 2019)

Not cut off, is that legal?


----------



## derrick (8 Jan 2019)

A mate of mine has just ordered the Ribble Ebike, He really struggles on hills, I am looking forward to riding with him, It means i will not have to wait for him on the hills. But i don't think he will keep up on the flat or downhill. could be interesting. Also looking forward to having a go on it, It's being delivered to me, as i will put it together for him.
https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/ribble-endurance-sl-e/


----------



## gbb (8 Jan 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Sorry that you were upset, but I cannot see any reason or you to be, looks like you spoilt a nice ride for yourself.


I'd kind of agree but spin it that the ride should never really have taken place. Waste of time. Someone round here has something that sounds similar, I reckon it does maybe 30 mph...extraordinarily fast for a hybrid that's not pedalling. Waste of time even trying riding alongside something like that.

I mix my riding up between a normal roadbike and a hybrid ebike and love what they both offer. With normal cutoff at 15.5 mph, a 20 mile loop is done in around the same time....but the ebike is easier UP TO 15.5 obviously, anything beyond, it's harder. So with an average rider on a normal bike, the pace would be roughly the same overall.


----------



## JhnBssll (8 Jan 2019)

I rode off road with a friend on an ebike last year, an Orange something or other. It was an impressive machine  He had a fabulous time, as did I trying to keep up with him


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Jan 2019)

Yes I have and yes I did enjoy it.

You and your friend obviously have a communication problem.


----------



## chriscross1966 (9 Jan 2019)

A couple of the older guys in my club (a mixed bunch of folders and Moultons) use electrified bikes... and it's good that they do as they wouldn't keep up otherwise


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Jan 2019)

Hopey said:


> She sold it due to being pregnant, but I'd absolutely *let* her buy another if it got us riding together again.


That's incredibly nice of you, she is so lucky.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jan 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> That's incredibly nice of you, she is so lucky.


That's incredibly puerile of you, we are all so lucky


----------



## Hopey (9 Jan 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> That's incredibly nice of you, she is so lucky.



Hah, I can see how that sounds. Any big purchase has to be okayed by both of us. That's why I don't have a mountain bike yet


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Jan 2019)

Hopey said:


> Hah, I can see how that sounds. Any big purchase has to be okayed by both of us. That's why I don't have a mountain bike yet



One new bike each then.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2019)

We have a Monday group that goes out for 50-60 mile rides. One member has an ebike, a road version, which is limited to 15mph and the motor is hardly audible. I don't understand the fuss from the OP.

We have a great time with a friend who couldn't otherwise join us. We take the mick, sometimes we push it to 18 to make him work but generally we ride at 15-16. Yesterday 56 miles and 2700 feet we averaged 14mph. On tough climbs we get to chase him down 

We're all retired, it's great fun!!


----------



## Alan O (9 Jan 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> Have you been foolish enough to go on a ride with someone who is riding an ebike and if so did you enjoy the ride?


Yes, very much so, and I enjoy it every time. And I think you're just plain wrong if you see it as a competition.

E-bikes are excellent for helping older and less abled folk to keep enjoying cycling with their friends for a lot longer than they could manage on ordinary bikes, and the groups I cycle with welcome them. I've been out riding with a number of friends for whom it would be impossible without their e-bikes, the oldest being a few years past 80.

Am I peeved when, at my sprightly age of a mere 60, my 80+ yo friend overtakes me with a buzz on the hills? Absolutely not, I'm just delighted to still have his company on our rides.

If you denigrate e-bike riders, you're just a snob, in my view.



randynewmanscat said:


> However, riding with someone who has a motor brought out the worst in me



You said it.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (9 Jan 2019)

I found your description of your reaction to the affair quite funny. I now just want to go and hire an e-bike and go for a ride with some half-wheelers I know. And, I'll smoke a cigar as soon as I'm out front doing my bit of pulling and the downwind is in my favour. I may even plug in an iPod and pretend not to hear those bastard half-wheelers when they complain about my "accidental" micro-accelerations every now and then. I'll definitely fit some sort of irritating electronic beep too, possibly one with chicken sounds or a Model T honk. I think I'll even take some extra clothing and ask someone, mid-ride, if they don't mind carrying it for me.

On the other hand, if I find myself in the reverse situation I'll make literal the metaphoric term "piss on his battery".


----------



## pjd57 (9 Jan 2019)

Don't fancy it at all.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jan 2019)

That's not a proper Ebike.

The proper ones require effort.you must pedle to move..
And after 15mph there bloody hard work.


----------



## Heckler (10 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> The proper ones require effort.you must peddle to move..
> And after 15mph there bloody hard work.



That is a fair point.

My partner has an e-bike and it has made us cycling together a much more enjoyable sociable experience. I hold back on the flats, she holds back on the hills and we both get chance to have a look at the scenery.


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Jan 2019)

further said:


> Hi what is half wheeling ?


Half-wheeling is psychological warfare. It is most practised when training with people who are often the competition at the weekends on time trials. It is for racing competitors and the young, often the same thing of course.


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> That's not a proper Ebike.
> 
> The proper ones require effort.you must pedle to move..
> And after 15mph there bloody hard work.


Oh my friend thinks its a proper ebike on account that he can wind the twist grip back until the thing is doing 45kph, without having to move his legs.


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Jan 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I found your description of your reaction to the affair quite funny. I now just want to go and hire an e-bike and go for a ride with some half-wheelers I know. And, I'll smoke a cigar as soon as I'm out front doing my bit of pulling and the downwind is in my favour. I may even plug in an iPod and pretend not to hear those bastard half-wheelers when they complain about my "accidental" micro-accelerations every now and then. I'll definitely fit some sort of irritating electronic beep too, possibly one with chicken sounds or a Model T honk. I think I'll even take some extra clothing and ask someone, mid-ride, if they don't mind carrying it for me.
> 
> On the other hand, if I find myself in the reverse situation I'll make literal the metaphoric term "piss on his battery".


Take your phone and engage in a lengthy conversation with a friend while occasionally taking hands of the bars to have a yawn and stretch


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Jan 2019)

Alan O said:


> Yes, very much so, and I enjoy it every time. And I think you're just plain wrong if you see it as a competition.
> 
> E-bikes are excellent for helping older and less abled folk to keep enjoying cycling with their friends for a lot longer than they could manage on ordinary bikes, and the groups I cycle with welcome them. I've been out riding with a number of friends for whom it would be impossible without their e-bikes, the oldest being a few years past 80.
> 
> ...


Oh yes I am a snob but not where cycling is concerned. I don't think my friend was actually cycling if you consider cycling as an exercise where the legs are spinning pedals.


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Jan 2019)

I'm on a run through the forest with my Dutch neighbour in the morning. I should take my mountain bike and see how he gets on as my running buddy.


----------



## gbb (10 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> That's not a proper Ebike.
> 
> The proper ones require effort.you must pedle to move..
> And after 15mph there bloody hard work.


I think a lot of contributors have not realised it not a normal ebike OP is talking about.
A normal ebike riding companion shouldn't be a problem alongside a normal roadbike, one will gain at one end of the spectrum, the other at the opposite end.
But the ebike in OPs story is far from a normal ebike...and its rider sounded like a tit as well.


----------



## derrick (10 Jan 2019)

gbb said:


> I think a lot of contributors have not realised it not a normal ebike OP is talking about.
> A normal ebike riding companion shouldn't be a problem alongside a normal roadbike, one will gain at one end of the spectrum, the other at the opposite end.
> But the ebike in OPs story is far from a normal ebike...and its rider sounded like a tit as well.


I put this together today. Its for a mate. He wants me to try it out Friday morning. Cant say i am really looking forward to it. But i will give it a go. I think there is 4 of us going for a30 mile ride. Will let you know how i get on.


----------



## Alan O (10 Jan 2019)

gbb said:


> I think a lot of contributors have not realised it not a normal ebike OP is talking about.
> A normal ebike riding companion shouldn't be a problem alongside a normal roadbike, one will gain at one end of the spectrum, the other at the opposite end.
> But the ebike in OPs story is far from a normal ebike...and its rider sounded like a tit as well.


Buy why go out on a bicycle with a companion riding some sort of totally powered fast vehicle and then write here complaining about it?


----------



## gbb (10 Jan 2019)

Alan O said:


> Buy why go out on a bicycle with a companion riding some sort of totally powered fast vehicle and then write here complaining about it?


A simple lack of realisation of what he was up against I suspect. I'm sure he won't be riding with that guy again. However, I suspect if OP took a ride alongside a normal ebike with a sensible rider who wasn't just there to put one over on him, I'm sure OP would probably enjoy it.


----------



## sheddy (10 Jan 2019)

Any recommendations for ladies ebike (step through) for mlady ? 
We'd only need 15-20 mile max range


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jan 2019)

Freego Hawk or Wispa 705


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Jan 2019)

gbb said:


> I think a lot of contributors have not realised it not a normal ebike OP is talking about.
> A normal ebike riding companion shouldn't be a problem alongside a normal roadbike, one will gain at one end of the spectrum, the other at the opposite end.
> But the ebike in OPs story is far from a normal ebike...and its rider sounded like a tit as well.


I thank you! No, its not normal, the thing is way down from those bikes that are like moto crossers with an electric motor but its not a bike you would ever need to spin the pedals on until you had no battery left. 
Somewhere along the thread it looks like I would fall out with the bloke over this but no, he has been my friend since 1978 and we probably polished off bottles of wine on the same night. I did tell him I would be unlikely to venture out in cycling company again due to him fully cheating, not half cheating or pseudo cheating, fully cheating. The man has two good legs and is very unlikely to use them because he is confirmed lazy.


----------



## johnnyb47 (10 Jan 2019)

If you feel the need to try and compete with an ebike great,, but there's certainly no point in complaining afterwards. My dads got one after his replacement hip operation never worked out for the best. I cycle with him and the usual dad v/s son competitions often come about. Its just a bit of fun as he laughs at me struggling to keep up with him on the hills. At the end of the day we both know we wouldn't be cycling together if it wasn't for his ebike. For him the ebike has given him, the chance to continue to cycle in his later years and help him exercise his body gently. For me it gives me a good work out trying to keep up with him on the hills, and Most importantly its given us that precious time again to continue to cycle together just like what we did many years ago. E bikes are an amazing invention and are brilliant for people who struggle with there health. They also come in very handy here on the hilly roads of Wales. Whether its an e bike or ordinary bike i would much rather see these than dam cars on the road. I personally quite enjoy trying to keep up with an Ebike. It gives me a work out and gives a small grin factor if i can get past. Cycling is all about enjoyment and freedom ,and that goes for all types of cyclists and bikes.


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Jan 2019)

Alan O said:


> Buy why go out on a bicycle with a companion riding some sort of totally powered fast vehicle and then write here complaining about it?


If it sounds like a complaint then it confirms me as the curmudgeonly git I see in the mirror when I shave. It is not meant to be a complaint, I thought it strange that I would be prickled by riding in company to someone propelled by an electric motor. I asked if anyone else had experienced riding as a twosome when the other bike was battery powered.


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Jan 2019)

johnnyb47 said:


> If you feel the need to try and compete with an ebike great,, but there's certainly no point in complaining afterwards. My dads got one after his replacement hip operation never worked out for the best. I cycle with him and the usual dad v/s son competitions often come about. Its just a bit of fun as he laughs at me struggling to keep up with him on the hills. At the end of the day we both know we wouldn't be cycling together if it wasn't for his ebike. For him the ebike has given him, the chance to continue to cycle in his later years and help him exercise his body gently. For me it gives me a good work out trying to keep up with him on the hills, and Most importantly its given us that precious time again to continue to cycle together just like what we did many years ago. E bikes are an amazing invention and are brilliant for people who struggle with there health. They also come in very handy here on the hilly roads of Wales. Whether its an e bike or ordinary bike i would much rather see these than dam cars on the road. I personally quite enjoy trying to keep up with an Ebike. It gives me a work out and gives a small grin factor if i can get past. Cycling is all about enjoyment and freedom ,and that goes for all types of cyclists and bikes.


 Your Dad knows the benefits of working his body, I consider my old friend to be more the type that would climb Everest from the comfort of a sedan chair.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jan 2019)

Heckler said:


> That is a fair point.
> 
> My partner has an e-bike and it has made us cycling together a much more enjoyable sociable experience. I hold back on the flats, she holds back on the hills and we both get chance to have a look at the scenery.



same here, though we both have them now,as i have her old trek " small mans frame" 
its great fun and her cycling is now fun again ,best thing ever for Her.
i still love my bikes but E-biking is here to stay and ill be investing in a FS mtb in time


----------



## Alan O (11 Jan 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> If it sounds like a complaint then it confirms me as the curmudgeonly git I see in the mirror when I shave. It is not meant to be a complaint, I thought it strange that I would be prickled by riding in company to someone propelled by an electric motor. I asked if anyone else had experienced riding as a twosome when the other bike was battery powered.


OK, fair enough.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2019)

At least he is out riding - it's better than sat on a couch puffing the ciggys.

I've been out with a few eMTB riders - yes you get hammered on the hills, but on the flat. downhill nope. One lad mentioned he used to have an eMTB but get fed up waiting at the top of hills for his mates so sold it once he got fit enough. 

If it means someone can get out, then fair enough. You (we) are lucky enough to still be fit enough to ride bikes without assistance - some folk think I'm incredible for riding 30 miles on my MTB - why, it's just something I do (just like everyone on this forum) - but to Mr/Mrs Average, 30 miles seems like an impossible achievement. 

I've been passed by eMTB's at trail centres - I've been there chewing my handlebars trying really hard up a climb, no-one passing me, then I see two bikes catching really quickly. I think 'they must be very fit or....' ah.. as the whir of the motor is heard. Some folk get very upset, but I just said 'oh, give us a tow', they laughed.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jan 2019)

It seems to be anybody who has the Competitive Gene that gets upset, normal people couldn't give a fig.


----------



## youngoldbloke (11 Jan 2019)

OP - Sounds like the bike is illegal under EU laws. If you're really upset why not inform the gendarmerie nationale.


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> I put this together today. Its for a mate. He wants me to try it out Friday morning. Cant say i am really looking forward to it. But i will give it a go. I think there is 4 of us going for a30 mile ride. Will let you know how i get on.
> View attachment 446556



I would love to try one out, just so I know what to look forward to when I am old (unless they get banned by then). However, I would need one with pedals because as a minimum I need somewhere to rest my feet.


----------



## randynewmanscat (11 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Not cut off, is that legal?


God knows. There was a plethora of imports of mighty ebikes before the regulation. I believe you can still buy powerful unassisted machinery from the usual market place that has a 40 thieves reference.


----------



## randynewmanscat (11 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> I put this together today. Its for a mate. He wants me to try it out Friday morning. Cant say i am really looking forward to it. But i will give it a go. I think there is 4 of us going for a30 mile ride. Will let you know how i get on.
> View attachment 446556


That looks like it has a beefy battery.


----------



## randynewmanscat (11 Jan 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Yes I have and yes I did enjoy it.
> 
> You and your friend obviously have a communication problem.


No problem Steve.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2019)

gbb said:


> I think a lot of contributors have not realised it not a normal ebike OP is talking about.
> A normal ebike riding companion shouldn't be a problem alongside a normal roadbike, one will gain at one end of the spectrum, the other at the opposite end.
> But the ebike in OPs story is far from a normal ebike...and its rider sounded like a tit as well.



After seeing this post I read the OP twice and now realise the bike wasn't an ebike - even though it was named an ebike. The machine, whatever it is, sounds like one of those very small moped like things I used to see teenagers riding in France - possibly 40 years ago.

As this occured six months ago I can't help but feel the OP has spent a long time simmering away over a very minor event. That seems very odd to me.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jan 2019)

sheddy said:


> Any recommendations for ladies ebike (step through) for mlady ?
> We'd only need 15-20 mile max range




have a look at Rutland Cycles ,huge choice and a good srvice


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> After seeing this post I read the OP twice and now realise the bike wasn't an ebike - even though it was named an ebike. The machine, whatever it is, sounds like one of those very small moped like things I used to see teenagers riding in France - possibly 40 years ago.
> 
> As this occured six months ago I can't help but feel the OP has spent a long time simmering away over a very minor event. That seems very odd to me.


No, no, the summer down here hangs around into early October. It was still in the low 20's Celsius when my friend was over and no his bike wasn't combustion powered it was powered by a 48 volt >400W motor.
Those mopeds you refer to are probably Solex, various vehicle rallies pass my place during the summer months as the tiny lane is in a very picturesque area. One of them is a huge Solex rally with hundreds of the buzzing things passing followed by support vehicles, it is a great spectacle to watch but not as spectacular as the vintage sports car rally in June.


----------



## Slick (13 Jan 2019)

I didn't read all you replies but this made me laugh out loud. 
*
About 5km in I began to feel irritated at the smug face and total lack of effort on his part which caused me to put some serious effort in from then on. It might have helped if he had at least pretended to pedal the thing*

Probably because I recognise the feeling ever since I bought one for Mrs Slick and I'm now left huffing and puffing on most of the hills but unlike you, I actually enjoy watching the e-bike smile develop on her face. I would buy one for myself in a heart beat as they are amazing machines and fantastic fun but unfortunately I'm very much still at the stage where I need to pedal. I do take some solace in the fact that she is restricted on the flat and can't keep up with me.


----------



## mjr (14 Jan 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Overlapping wheels - the front wheel of the rider behind overlapping your rear wheel.
> 
> This tends to cause you to speed up, the rider behind does the same, and you have a vicious circle - any notion of smooth and steady progress is lost.
> 
> Even more irritating if there's more than two of you.


That's overlapping and is dangerous (either rider swerving will cause a spectacular crash or two or more), not only irritating.

Half-wheeling is riding with your front wheel half a wheel ahead of that of the rider alongside. Less dangerous but as written above, difficult not to accelerate beside.


----------

